# Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle



## DropShotter (7. Dezember 2010)

Hey!

Hast sich jemand von euch schon die Penn Battle zugelegt??

Ist die Rolle ihr Geld wert oder sollte man sich für die preiswertere Variante Sargus bzw. Fierce entscheiden!?

Im Internet gibt es das 3000er-Modell nicht unter 110€!

Dagegen bekommt man die Sargus schon für 55€+ Raubfisch-Abo!

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Gruß

DropShotter|wavey:


----------



## NickAdams (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Die Battle ist besser verarbeitet als die Sargus und hat in vielen Details hochwertigeres Material. Ich wollte meine nicht eintauschen, zumal wenn ich noch mit dem Abo geködert werden soll.

So long,

Nick


----------



## vermesser (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Das kommt auf die Ansprüche an...ich habe die Sargus seit gestern und sie kann gut mit deutlich teureren Rollen mithalten...super verarbeitet, ruhiger Lauf, kräftige Bügelfeder und saubere Schnurverlegung. Alles, was ne gute Spinnrolle brauch ohne überflüssigen Schnickschnack.

Also ob ich den doppelten Preis für ne ähnliche Rolle ausgeben würde???


----------



## DropShotter (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Moin!

Ich hab mir nun die Battle bei Angelgeräte Bode bestellt! Dort gibt es das 3000er-Modell für 90€! Versand war auch noch kostenlos!

Bei dem Preis habe ich zugeschlagen!

Gruß

DropShotter


----------



## Sourcrowse13 (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hab auch ne Sargus. Muss ich vermesser rechtgeben. Find die Rolle echt genial. Bin drauf und dran mir auch noch ne kleine 2000er zu bestellen. Hat mich absolut überzeugt das ding #6


----------



## köderfisch90 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Kannste mal berichten wie die Battle so ist, wenn sie da ist. 
Vorallem wie gut die Schnurverlegnung ist (vielleicht mit Bild).
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir die auch holen soll.

mfg


----------



## kosh87 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Ich kenne die Battle nicht aber die Penn Sargus ist eine super Rolle, in der Preisklasse nicht zu toppen, habe eine 2000. Habe meine Shimano Exage 2500 FC sofort wieder umgetauscht, als ich die Penn in der Hand hatte, nur mal so zum Vergleich in der Preiskategorie. Aber wie ich bisher rausgelesen habe, kann man generell nichts falsch machen bei dem Kauf einer Penn Rolle. Bestell einfach beide, die die dir nicht gefaellt schickst du zurueck.


----------



## Novice (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*



kosh87 schrieb:


> Aber wie ich bisher rausgelesen habe, kann man generell nichts falsch machen bei dem Kauf einer Penn Rolle.


 
Hehe... Kennst du die Aussage: Alle Schwäne sind weiß?

Hast du dir mal die Erfahrungen mit Penn Captiva durchgelesen? Da hast du einen schwarzen Schwan 

Sonst liest man aber viel Gutes, das stimmt schon. 

Gruß
Murat


----------



## DropShotter (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Moin Jungs!

Ich werde euch berichten!

Hab die Sargus ja auch schon als 3000er!

Die Captiva soll echt für'n Ar... sein! Aber über die Sargus kann man echt nichts Schlechtes sagen!

Die Rolle müsste eigentlich heut oder morgen bei mir ankommen!

Schöne Grüße

DropShotter


----------



## Angelsepp83 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*



DropShotter schrieb:


> Moin Jungs!
> 
> Ich werde euch berichten!
> 
> ...



Mach das mal. Bin sehr gespannt, da ich auch mit der Anschaffung der Battle liebäugl:q


----------



## DropShotter (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Heute ist die Battle angekommen!:q

Der erste Eindruck ist sehr positiv! Ich habe allerdings auch nichts anderes erwartet!


----------



## Angelsepp83 (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Dit sieht sehr jut aus:k

Ich sehe schon wieder ein schwarzes Monster mit goldenen Auge meine knappen Finanzen angreifen|uhoh::q


----------



## DropShotter (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

@antonio:

Die sind aber auch von einem Preis von 200€ ausgegangen! Für den Preis hätte ich sie mir nicht bestellt!

Aber bei der Hälfte überlegt man schon und ich habe dann einfach zugeschlagen!

Es liegt halt bei Jedem selbst, ob er für ein paar Extras ein bisschen mehr Geld ausgibt!

@Angelsepp83: Na dann schlag mal zu!#6

Bin mit meinen Penn-Rollen sehr sehr zufrieden! Alles robust und schick!

Gruß

DropShotter


----------



## Angelsepp83 (25. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

So. Bestellung ist Raus:q Ich konnte nicht widerstehen.


----------



## DropShotter (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

@Angelsepp83: Na dann ging es dir ja genauso wie mir!

Sag mal bescheid, wenn du die Rolle bekommen hast!

Gruß

DropShotter#h


----------



## Angelsepp83 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Mal schauen wie schnell der Postmann durch den Schnee kommt|supergri|uhoh:


----------



## Angelsepp83 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

So nun ist Sie da!:vik: Hat Super geklappt mit Bode#6

Hab eigentlich nicht vor Neujahr mit einer Auslieferung gerechnet. Am Abend des ersten Weihnachtsfeiertages Bestellt, am 2. Bezahlt. Am 28. Verschickt und trotz dem die armen Postmänner arg mit dem Schnee zu kämpfen haben klingelt es am Morgen des 29. an der Tür. 
Paket für Sie!:q 
Wenn das mal überall so klappen würde!

Nun aber zur Rolle.

Sie macht auf jeden Fall einen super Eindruck. Alles scheint sehr solide und gut verarbeitet. Sie läuft super und es gibt nichts zu beanstanden.





Der extra große Soft Touch Gnubbel dürfte auch bei motorischen Aussetzern sicher in der Hand liegen









Schmutz und Wasser dürften hier wohl keine Chance haben.





Vor allem die Mechanik des "Klickers" ist Augenscheinlich sehr robust.#6

Optisch ist die Battle ein echtes Schmuckstück und Sie ist wie Geschaffen für meine Black Stream.|supergri





Einzig das Schnurlaufröllchen wirkt im Vergleich zur Dimension der anderen Bauteile etwas verhungert.
Ich freue mich schon auf den ersten Einsatz, hoffentlich auch hart am Fisch|rolleyes Dann werden wir sehen ob Sie die Erwartungen erfüllt, die Sie weckt.

MfG

Seppel


----------



## DropShotter (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Glückwunsch Seppel!#6

Also bist du erst einmal genauso begeistert von der Rute wie ich!|supergri

Passt echt gut zu deiner Black Stream!

Sag bescheid, wenn du die ersten praktischen Erfahrungen gemacht hast!

Ich werde mir wohl die Opal Twitch zulegen! Habe sie mir letzte Woche angesehen und die hat einen echt guten Eindruck gemacht!

Habe ne kurze Rute für Jerk- und Twitchbaits gesucht und bin nun wohl fündig geworden!

Die Sportex-Ruten sehen immer sehr edel aus!

Gruß

DropShotter#h


----------



## Angelsepp83 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Ja, die Rolle begeistert mich bis jetzt, aber welche Rute meinst du?

Praxiserfahrung wird wohl nix bevor die Hechtschonzeit vorbei ist#d Ich hoffe der Winter zieht sich nicht wieder so zäh und lang hin wie dieses Jahr.

Guten Rutsch und viel Spaß beim Ruten kauf|supergri

MfG 
Seppel


----------



## DropShotter (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Moin!

Hatte mich verschrieben! Meinte Rolle und nicht Rute!

Bei uns beginnt die Schonzeit für Hecht erst am 01.03! 

Hoffe, dass das Eis bald weg ist!

Dann rutsche mal gut ins neue Jahr!

Gruß

DropShotter


----------



## Quick-Fish (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hey zusammen,

hab mir die Rolle auch gestern angeschafft. Bin begeistert!! :k
Praxistest folgt bald 

Guten Rutsch allen und schöne Fänge 2011!


----------



## köderfisch90 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hi,
ich wolte mal fragen ob jemand schon was zu der Schnurverlegung sagen kann ggf. ein Foto reinstellen kann?
Danke

mfg


----------



## köderfisch90 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hallo, ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon Probleme mit der Rolle hat. Komme gerade vom angeln, hatte derbe Probleme mit der Perrücken:r. Fische die 4000 mit einer 12kg Stroft. Kann mir das einfach nicht erklären.|kopfkrat
Kann mir da jemand helfen?

mfg


----------



## Angelsepp83 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Wann und wie tritt denn das Problem auf?

Vielleicht Spule zu voll?
Schnur zu Lose aufgespult?


----------



## köderfisch90 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hi,
also ich fische die Rolle mit einer Speedmaster Game Type und mit köder von 16cm bis max. 20cm. Die Spule ist auch nicht zu voll, nur bis knapp unter die Kante. Wenn ich auswerfe fliegt der köder und dann kommt, nach ca. 10m Flug, ein kneul von ineinander gezogenen Schlaufen mit. Hatte heute auch 2-mal das Problem das sich die Schnur beim auswerfen um den Leitring gewickelt hat und weg war der köder (Der Ring hat´s zum Glück überstanden). Hoffe kannst verstehen was ich mein ist schwer zu beschreiben. Ich faulenze die Köder fast nur oder kurbel nur ein.

mfg


----------



## Angelsepp83 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Verstehe schon was du meinst. Kenne das Problem. 

Also an der Rolle an sich, liegt das sicherlich nicht. Das tritt bei mir meistens nur auf wenn neue Schnur auf der Spule ist, und diese dann durch das fischen zu Lose wieder aufgespult wird. Das trägt dann so auf, das die gut gefüllte Spule übervoll wird.

Beim Wurf werden dann einfach ein paar Windungen Schnur mitgerissen, obwohl die noch nicht dran sind wenn du verstehst was ich meine. Dann hast du diese Schlaufen in Schlaufen Knoten, welche sich aber relativ gut wieder lösen lassen. Bloß nicht fest ziehen! 

Wenn du die Spule Neu befüllst, etwas mehr Luft lassen. ruhig 2-3mm

Fürs erste: 
Nach dem auswerfen, Bügel umschlagen und Schnur nochmal von Hand straffen. 
Nen bisschen aufpassen, das die Schnur immer möglichst unter Spannung aufgenommen wird. 
Beim einleiern sollte es so gehen, beim Jiggen; twitchen etc die lose Schnur durch die Finger laufen lassen. 

Spätestens wenn die Schnur weniger wird, verliert sich das Problem. Jedenfalls war es bei mir so ( aber andere Rolle). 

MfG Seppel


----------



## Yellow (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hallo Leute

Wie seit ihr bis jetzt mit eurer Battle zufrieden?
Ich habe auch vor mir eine Battle zuzulegen!!     dazu mal eine Frage an euch!!    Sie sollte für meine Spinnrute sein   2,70mtr, 20-50g.  Sollte ich eine 3000er oder eine 4000er nehmen?|bigeyes

Gruß Yellow


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

@yellow,
am besten Rute mitnehmen und mal testen.Würde mal so aus dem Bauch heraus zur 3000er tendieren.


----------



## Fischhaker (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Die Battel habe ich bei Rute&Rolle gewonnen. Ich würde sie nicht wieder hergeben.|smlove2: Vorallem die Schnurverlegung ist sehr gut. Einfach nur WOW! Und ich musste nichts bezahlen!|muahah: Ich würde sie jedem Raubfischer empfehlen!


----------



## Yellow (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

@Fischhaker
Danke für die Antwort#h   Habe heute das erste mal eine Battle in der Hand gehabt und muss sagen das sie einen sehr guten Eindruck macht|rolleyes    Ein wenig schwer aber das kenne ich ja auch von der Sargus!     

Gruß   Yellow


----------



## Bamse (16. April 2012)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Moin,

habe mir die 5000 er gekauft, mit der werde ich Anfang Juni hoffendlich in Norwegen viele Seelachse jiggen können.|rolleyes

Beeindruckt hat mich die Stärke der Achse, außerdem gibt es eine gleichwertige Spule dazu.

Die Bremse (HT 100) soll auch supi sein.
In der Preisklasse (deutlich u.Hu.) ist das schon ordendlich.

Allen Battle-Kurblern viel Spass damit....


Bamse


----------



## narno26 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hallo, habe mir auch grad die schicke Rolle in der 2000 der Größe bestellt, da es ja wirklich nix zu finden gibt, was dieses gute Stück irgendwie schlecht da stehen läßt...

Angle derzeit vermehrt in der Elbe und meine momentane Rolle (Shimano Solstace 2500 RA) scheint dem nicht gewachsen zu sein  denn seit dem Gebrauch in besagten Gewässer (leichtes bis mittelschweres Spinnfischen) hat diese ach so tolle Rolle nen Schlag weg, hakt nur noch & gibt Geräusche von sich, die sich sehr nach Materialschwäche anhören... 

Aber was solls, Versuch macht Klug und de Wirtschaft freut sich...
In diesen Sinne freue ich mich schon auf die Sagenumwogene Penn und werde sie natürlich auch schön beanspruchen um zu schauen, ob sie hält, was sie verspricht |supergri


----------



## cancan71 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hallo, hoffentlich mache ich nichts falsch ;+. Dies ist meine erste Aktivität auf Anglerboard. Ich habe mir eine Penn Battle 3000 gekauft. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kurbel nicht rundläuft. Man bekommt das eigentlich auch nicht so mit, ausser man schaut auf den Schaft. Meine Frage, haben auch andere hier Erfahrungen diesbezüglich, oder bin ich zu pingelich und stelle zu hohe Erwartungen an diese Rolle? Für Informationen wäre ich sehr Dankbar.


----------



## bobbykron (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

hab ne 2000er und 3000er und ich hab nix festgestellt. und ich bin auch sehr pingelig. solange es dir beim kurbeln nicht auffällt, feuer frei....


----------



## pikeme (30. September 2012)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hi,

habe einige Shimano und Aburollen aus der Mittelklasse im Gebrauch und bin auch sehr zufrieden.

Habe mir jetzt auch eine Penn Battle 3000 zugelegt und muss sagen, dass Sie einen sehr guten Eindruck macht. Fische Sie an einer mittelschweren Spinnrute.

Habe zwar noch keinen Kapitalen damit drillen können, bin aber schwer davon überzeugt, dass die Rolle das spielend mitmachen wird.

Von mir eine klare Kaufempfehlung!

Ps: Meine persönliche Meinung. Und ist ja auch ein wenig Geschmackssache.


----------



## pikeme (30. September 2012)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*



cancan71 schrieb:


> Hallo, hoffentlich mache ich nichts falsch ;+. Dies ist meine erste Aktivität auf Anglerboard. Ich habe mir eine Penn Battle 3000 gekauft. Jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kurbel nicht rundläuft. Man bekommt das eigentlich auch nicht so mit, ausser man schaut auf den Schaft. Meine Frage, haben auch andere hier Erfahrungen diesbezüglich, oder bin ich zu pingelich und stelle zu hohe Erwartungen an diese Rolle? Für Informationen wäre ich sehr Dankbar.



Bis jetzt auch keine negativen Erfahrungen machen können. Meine läuft auch rund.


----------



## Myhtos (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hallo Boardies
Ich hab mir letzte Woche eine Penn Battle 3000 bei meinem Tackledealer gekauft. Hab beim aufspulen (mit der Maschine, Code Red 10kg) der Schnur leider nicht zugesehen und so wurde die Spule voll bis zum Anschlag. ( kenne die Problematik der zu vollen Rolle schon hier aus dem Forum
) mir wurde gesagt immer schön auf Spannung halten die Schnur dann passiert nix. Wollte es also probieren. 
Erste mal am Wasser 20g Birnenblei drauf und beim 3.  Wurf damit die erste unentwirrbare Perücke... Nach ca 15 würfen 2 weiteren Perücke und etwa 70m Schnur weniger bin ich frustriert nach Hause. Daheim noch etwas von der Füllschnur runter so dass ich locker 3mm Platz zur kante hatte. Am Sonntag wollt ich damit auf Zander und hoffte der Rest der Schnur recht mir dafür. Nach etwa ner Stunde die nächste Perücke... (Habse dann wieder eingepackt) Mir ist aufgefallen dass der spulenhub wohl das Problem is. Die Spule wird nur etwa bis 2mm unter die Abwurfkante bewickelt. Ich denke das dadurch die Schnur beim Wurf mitgezogen wird. Meine so etwas auch im Forum schon mal gelesen zu haben. 
Hat jmd ne Ahnung ob dieser Fehler zu beheben ist? 
Bin ansonsten sehr zufrieden mit der Rolle aber bringt
Mir ja nix wenn ich jede Woche ne neue Schnur brauch. 
Ansonsten fahr ich die Woche noch ma im Laden und hoff dass ich sie umgetauscht bekomme.


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Hi, herzlich willkommen im Forum.

An anderer Stelle wird gerade eine ähnliche Fragestellung behandelt, versuche mal Teil 60 durch eine dünnere Scheibe  zu tauschen (notfalls aus irgend einem vorhandenem Kunststoff selbst zurecht schneiden, Joghurtbecher o.ä.) oder ganz weg zu lassen.

http://s7d5.scene7.com/is/content/purefishing/407-SG3000

Grüße JK


----------



## Myhtos (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Danke für den schnellen tip. Das hab ich auch schon gelesen, hab aber 2 bedenken:
1. hat die Spule dann nicht zu viel Spiel? Zudem macht die Stärke der Scheibe nich ma die hälfte des fehlenden Hubs aus
2. wenn's schief geht gibt's evtl Probleme beim Umtausch!?

Is ja denk ich so nicht vom Hersteller vorgesehen


----------



## ajotas (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

hab die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht. Windknoten und heftigste Perücken aus dem Nichts heraus alle paar Würfe. mit ner Power Pro (glaub 9 kg), Meine Daiwas und Shimanos mach ich bis zum Rand voll, auch mit weichen Geflochtenen - und keine Probleme. 

Die Battle macht out of the Box echt nen guten Eindruck für Ihren Anwendungsbereich - aber diese Windknotenproblematik ist wirklich ein No Go.


----------



## Shaman (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

So was kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich hatte zwar von Anfang auch das Problem mit dem Schnur. Aber es war wahrscheinlich mein Fehler,  da ich zu viel Schnur hatte,  nach paar Würfen und um ca.  1 meter gekürzten Schnur war alles in Ordnung. Schnur PowerPro 8 slicks (ca. 9kg)


----------



## schwab (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

gut zu wissen ich liebäugel grad auch mit ner neuen rolle fürs schwere spinfischen und gegebenenfalls im urlaub auch mal improivisiert ansitzen auf was gröseres zb. wels. oder zum beispiel auch für giant travely wenn ichs mal nach südostasien schaff. also wär die slammer 560 für mich vermutlich besser geeignet was meint ihr? gruss und dank vorab


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*



> also wär die slammer 560 für mich vermutlich besser geeignet was meint ihr? gruss und dank vorab


Die kannst du sicher auch dafür hernehmen!
Schau dir mal das Video an, die Rolle müsste eine Penn Battle II (8000er?) sein, sieht ganz so aus als ob das Teil seinen Job recht gut macht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEtse65nAS0

Die Probleme die hier so manche mit den Luftknoten haben, resultieren nach meiner Meinung aus einer zu vollen Spule!
Ich habe meine Penn Spinnfisher V zunächst auch zu voll gemacht und hatte beim Werfen den gleichen Effekt.
Die Abwurfkante der Spulen ist bei Penn halt anders geformt, als bei z.B. Shimanorollen.
Einfach ca. 1mm unter der Spulenkante gut sein lassen mit der Schnurfüllung und alles (werfen) funktioniert wunderbar!

Jürgen


----------



## PirschHirsch (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Erste Erfahrungen mit Penn Battle*

Genau, die Penns (vor allem die alte Generation - Slammer etc.) einfach nicht zu voll machen, dann geht das gut.

Komplettes Vollknallen mögen die nicht. Das ist jedoch völlig egal und wird durch die Robustheit bzw. das P-L-V mehr als wett gemacht. 

Prima werf- und angelbar, sofern man oben Genanntes beachtet und zudem keine allzu feine Leine verwendet (ich hab da keine Schnur unter 10 kg drauf - 11 kg auf der Slammer 360 sind bei mir da das "Schwächste". Ab nem Real(!!)durchmesser von ca. 0,28 mm fühlt die 360er sich wohl). 

Halt nix für Feinheits-Fanatiker. Aber umso besser für Derbköder.

Zudem sind die Dinger (zumindest mein Slammer-Stall und die SSV 6500) bereits ab Werk mehr als üppig gefettet - heutzutage auch nicht mehr unbedingt selbstverständlich.


----------

